# All Craft 10" 3 wheel band saw model 3104



## GlendaB (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi I just bought this band saw from a neighbor, but have tried to purchase an instruction booklet but to no avail. It is in good condition, but I took the blade out and have now had trouble putting it back in the machine. The blade keeps coming off. Any info would be greatly appreciated. The band saw blade is 57". Does anyone know where I can purchase this All Craft 10" wood cutting band saw manual.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

A quick Google search didn't turn up anything. 

On my Inca three-wheeler, the two wheels anove and below the table are for basic blade positioning. The third wheel both establishes the blade tension and its tracking on the tires via two different controls. To install a blade, first unplug the unit, and remove the blade-housing cover. Then the tension must be released, and the blade slipped on the tires, centering it on all the tires. The tension is then increased to the appropriate level. There may be a tension indicator, which often relates to the width of the blade. If not, try tensioning until "plucking" the blade no longer "rattles" but produces a somewhat clear "note". Smaller blades will produce a higher pitched sound. 

Be sure the blade is positioned between the guide rollers both above and below the table. The blade should run in a straight line between the upper and lower wheels.

Then, slowly (and carefully) rotate one of the wheels by hand, watching how the blade tracks on the tires. Again, it should run in the center. Adjust the tilt on the third wheel until the blade tracks properly. Doing this too quickly can result in the blade coming off the tire and taking a chunk out of your arm, so be careful. Once the blade appears to be tracking properly, increase the speed of rotation a bit, to make sure it continues to track well. Once it does, replace the safety cover, plug the unit in, and try a quick burst with the motor to make sure it tracks at speed. If so, turn on the motor and run it for a few seconds as a further test.

If you have further questions, it would help if you could post close-up photos of your guide bearings or other features you're unsure of.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G’day Glenda

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Glenda and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.


----------

